# Beginner Should I Bottle now



## rough2 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone.
I'm new to making wine. I have 16 gallons on the go of different wines.
I have 1 gallon of wine made from Welche's niagra grapes concentrate
I started it on January 5th. I racked it on Jan 12th and again Feb 13.
The SG was 1.100 its now 0.092. The wine has cleared. 
Should I bottle it now? if not when should I bottle it?

Any help will be apreciated


----------



## Luc (Feb 26, 2008)

With this kind of SG and a clear wine it surely
looks like it is finished.

Now it is up to you.
There are different points of view on bulk-aging (in the carboy)
or bottle aging.

Personally I want my carboys always free for the next batch
as soon as possible so I bottle as soon as the wine is finished.
The negative side of this is that you start drinking the wine
early.

If you have a next batch waiting in line I would bottle.
Otherwise wait. 

Luc


----------



## rough2 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you LUC

I have read that I need to crush one campden tablet per gallon of wine before bottling.
If i do this, how long shall i leave the crushed campden tablet in the wine before bottling?


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi rough!

It is true that you need to add campden tablet before bottling. I'm just not sure how much because I usually use a powdered form. I use 1/4tsp k-meta and just drop that into the carboy the night before I bottle. That the chemical can get to all parts of the wine.


----------



## Sacalait (Feb 29, 2008)

Quite right, one crushed tablet/gal of wine. After crushing the tablets dissolve them in a little of the wine and then add to the batch. Once added just stir in a bit and you can bottle then if you like.


----------



## Luc (Mar 1, 2008)

The amount sulphite to be added really depends on how much
sulphite was added in previous stages at winemaking, the ph of the wine
etc etc etc.

But generally 1 campden tablet prior to bottling is
being regarded as good winemaking practice.

Indeed dissolve the tablets in a bit of wine and then
mix them through the whole carboy.

Luc


----------

